
Show HN: Typescript-starter interactive CLI (with a 20 second animated-SVG demo) - bitjson
https://github.com/bitjson/typescript-starter
======
bitjson
Hi all,

I just published `typescript-starter`. It's a minimal boilerplate generator
with many of the most popular development tools pre-configured and ready to
start hacking. (testing, coverage, typedoc, tslint, prettier, standard-
version, etc.)

The CLI lets you get started quickly, just type `npx typescript-starter` to
install the latest version and run the interactive generator. (For those who
haven’t seen it yet, `npx` is a quick-run command which now comes with `npm`.
If you have Node.js, you probably have `npx` already.)

The interactive mode lets you quickly select from a number of configuration
options, and I plan to keep adding new options which work well together. Are
there other packages or tooling options you would like to see added?

Thanks!

